
Measure the Value of Sprint Work with Taco Scores - parvenu74
https://qalex.dev/the-taco-score-quickly-and-regularly-measure-the-value-of-your-sprint-work/
======
mikece
I like the idea of making the stakeholder express how important a
change/project is to them. I've worked on projects where my team thought we
were working on mundane stuff only to find out the Sales Department would have
been willing to bribe us to prioritize something that would have made their
lives so much easier.... and I've worked on projects which were considered
mission critical that went basically unused in production. We can throw around
all the scrum terms we want but getting the stakeholder to give meaningful
input to the value of a story/project is a perennially difficult problem.

